# CPT code 58661 and 58100



## JCampbell (Sep 18, 2013)

We billed out for 58661 and 58100. When looking at the CCI edits I do not see where a modifier needs to be used. Can anyone tell me why an insurance would bundle these together without a modifier.

Thanks in advance for any help that you may be able to give.

Jennifer


----------

